# Blue Buffalo Naturally Fresh Non-Clumping Pellet Cat Litter?



## HedgieGirl519 (Oct 21, 2011)

Has anyone used Blue Naturally Fresh Pellet Non-Clumping Cat Litter? Is it safe? I tried finding a picture of the litter, but couldn't find one.

http://www.petco.com/product/117876/Blu ... itter.aspx

_Blue Naturally Fresh Pellet Cat Litter is a major advance in cat litter. A proprietary blend of the fibrous materials in walnut shells is proven to neutralize odor unlike any other pellet litter! Unlike clay litter, which often throws off silica dust, Blue Naturally Fresh is virtually dust free so you and your cat can breathe easier. Blue Naturally Fresh Pellet Cat Litter has more than two times the odor control of leading pellet litters._

[attachment=0:3vip3p8t]859610007585C.jpg[/attachment:3vip3p8t]


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

We had just gotten that in our store right before being told we were closing, and the picture of the pellets I saw looked like they'd be fine to use for hedgies. It's expensive though, I think more so than Yesterday's News.


----------



## HedgieGirl519 (Oct 21, 2011)

At PetSmart it was actually cheaper, just a little bit. A 30lb bag of Yesterday's New was $19.99. A 17lb bag of Blue was $9.99.


----------



## damarshadow (Aug 19, 2015)

So I got the Walnut based blue naturally non clumping litter however my hedgehog has not had a litter box before so when i introduced it to her she started trying to eat it should i be worried about that


----------

